# iPhone telefoniert ferngesteuert



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

heise online - 20.11.08 - iPhone telefoniert ferngesteuert


> Das Fraunhofer-Institut für sichere Informationstechnologie (SIT) hat nach eigenen Angaben eine Sicherheitslücke im iPhone entdeckt, durch die eine Webseite das Mobiltelefon zur Anwahl einer beliebigen Telefonnummer veranlassen kann. Der Anwender kann diesen Wahlvorgang anscheinend nicht abbrechen; auf die Home-Taste oder andere Eingaben reagiert das iPhone nicht mehr.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,591707,00.html


> Abzock-Falle im Apple-Handy
> Mit einem simplen Trick können Hacker das iPhone zur Kostenfalle machen. Mit manipulierten Textnachrichten kann das Gerät zur Anwahl teurer Mehrwertnummern gebracht werden. Viel Zeit, diese Lücke auszunutzen, haben Kriminelle aber nicht mehr.


----------

